# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  You will really enjoy this:

## ChasBidd

This new HEATED addition to Villa YellowBird completes a fantastic post Irma renovation.  Not to be missed.

----------


## amyb

These are two for your Yellow Bird photo albums. Splendid!

----------


## KevinS

Fantastic!

----------


## marybeth

Wow! Beautiful pool.

----------


## andynap

:thumb up:

----------


## GMP62

Love it!!

----------


## GramChop

Wowza, Charlie!  Those are stunning.

----------


## cec1

Stunning! Would enjoy thar very much!

----------


## Rosemary

We could have discussed that at lunch last week if we'd been able to have lunch last week.

----------


## amyb

Am I seeing another IF ONLY plot about to unfold?

----------


## Rosemary

Amy, there is only "Here We Go." We live in hope until we don't. :)

----------

